

At Age 25 Mark Cuban Learned Lessons About Leadership That Changed His Life - timjahn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/monteburke/2013/03/28/at-age-25-mark-cuban-learned-lessons-about-leadership-that-changed-his-life/

======
hello_newman
I think Mark Cuban is a great inspiration. He is very humble, knows his roots,
isn't trying to impress anybody, and is a "normal" guy. He doesn't have the
flashy this or that qualifications, but what he does have is the most
important; drive, commitment, and the ability to get shit done. That's an
entrepreneur.

I also love the part at the bottom of paragraph 13:

"The place was run by this kid who was younger than I was. We sat down and
talked for a few hours. I was really impressed by him. I remember telling him,
“Dude, I think we’re both going places.” That “dude” was Michael Dell."

It's funny because I read about them meeting before. It just kind of shows you
to remember and keep in touch with people you meet along your journey. You
never know who may be able to help you, but you don't go into with the
attitude of "how can this person help me"? You go into with the attitude of
this guy is doing his own thing and snapping necks and cashing checks along
the way. I should grab a beer with him some time. That is how business
relationships are made, that is how you network. Not through forced, sleazy,
cocktail meet-ups.

Great read.

------
mathattack
He's a great read and self-promoter, and I mean that in the best sense of the
world. That said, I would find an unauthorized biography interesting.

